# A third Gith race - Githvyrik?



## Krug (Jul 11, 2004)

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=books/fr/paulkempap2004



> Wizards: In Dawn of Night, you introduce a character who is a githvyrik, a third offshoot of the Gith, related to the githyanki and githzerai. Did you have to do a lot of research to create this character?
> 
> Paul: There is little material available for such research. Like the githzerai and githyanki, the githvyrik split from their progenitor gith kin when they freed themselves from the mindflayers. Unlike the githzerai and githyanki, however, the githvyrik number only a handful or so, and all of them are so unique that calling them a race is really more a convenience to reflect their shared origin rather than a suggestion that they share physical characteristics or a similar culture. They do not.




Anybody read the book? What's the scoop on the githvyrik?


----------



## JDJarvis (Jul 11, 2004)

There is already a third offshoot (or should i say, was) the Gith Pirates from spelljammer.


----------



## BobROE (Jul 11, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=books/fr/paulkempap2004
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody read the book? What's the scoop on the githvyrik?




Other than the villian being one, not much.


----------



## MDSnowman (Jul 11, 2004)

JDJarvis said:
			
		

> There is already a third offshoot (or should i say, was) the Gith Pirates from spelljammer.




And Dark Sun's beastial Gith.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jul 11, 2004)

This is probably a case of parallel thinking, however there was a thread on Monte's AU boards last year about the gith and the verrik. (Verrik are a mentalist-type race from MCAU.) Someone proposed the "githverrik" as a third Gith race.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 11, 2004)

Or maybe some silly wizard opened a gateway into the Diamond Throne, grabbed an unsuspecting Verrick, crossbred them with some Giths and viola!


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jul 11, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Or maybe some silly wizard opened a gateway into the Diamond Throne, grabbed an unsuspecting Verrick, crossbred them with some Giths and viola!




Yeah. That's it. He made them into fiddles.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 11, 2004)

Close enough Varianor.


----------



## Gez (Jul 11, 2004)

Viola is a past form of violer, to rape (as in, say, violator)... This is, indeed, one way to get hybrids between giths and verriks... :\

(It's "voilà" BTW, or voila if you can't type the accent.)

Aren't the gyth from Dark Sun somewhat insectoid?


----------



## ConnorSB (Jul 11, 2004)

Reptilian, I though.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 11, 2004)

Okay so I can't spell.

At least I got most of it right Gez. 

Voila! 

Anyway I'm sticking with my theory for now.


----------



## Kvantum (Jul 11, 2004)

The Athasian gith are a stunted, mutant version of githyanki, left in their primative state by a psychic "bomb" that was detonated early in Athas's history.

At least that's what I remember from Black Spine. Anybody who wants to know for sure can go read it in closer detail.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jul 11, 2004)

A viola is a small violin.


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (Jul 11, 2004)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> A viola is a small violin.




Actually, a viola is a *large* violin...


----------



## Derulbaskul (Jul 12, 2004)

At least he didn't type "walla" like I have seen on few times on these boards.

The author answered this on the Candlekeep forums. I can't find the thread but I recall it was simply something he made up and also that he expected it to be a small offshoot race, not a civilisation a la the 'yankis or the 'zerais.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 12, 2004)

Okay, so so far there are:

*Githyanki* - original offshoot of the peoples enslaved by the illithids; currently live in the Astral Plane. See the _Expanded Psionics Handbook_, _Dungeon #100_, and _Dragon #309_ for more details.

*Githzerai* - original offshoot of the peoples enslaved by the illithids; currently live in Limbo; see the _Expanded Psionics Handbook_ for more details.

*Pirates of Gith* - offshoot of the githyanki; currently live in wildspace. See 2E's _Spelljammer Monstrous Compendium Appendix_ (MC7) for more details.

*Athasian Gith* - offshoot of the githyanki; currently live on Athas; see the 2E _Dark Sun_ adventure _Black Spine_ for more details.

*Githvyrik* - original offshoot of the peoples enslaved by the illithids; currently more a group of inidividuals than a true race. See _Dawn of Night_ by Paul S. Kemp for more details.

*Githzada* - original offshoot of the peoples enslaved by the illithids; currently live on the Astral Plane. Created by Fiend Games. See _Gaming Frontiers_ issue #0 for more details. (As an aside, as near as I can tell, this is all there is about the githzada; Fiend Games seems to have folded not too long after this was written, and their _Project Planeshifter_ line seems to have died out before becoming more than a handful of titles and synopses, along with that one preview article.)


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 12, 2004)

Don't forget *Githzilla*


----------



## Nellisir (Jul 12, 2004)

Years ago I created the githtorai (for reasons I don't recall).  Their branch of the gith were the scouts and hunters of the illithid, and after their rebellion, remained in the Underdark to hunt mind-flayers.  They were strongly inspired by the kif race from CJ CHerryh's Chanur series.

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Zjelani (Jul 12, 2004)

Also, a few years back over at Planewalker, Phil Smith came up with the githgagra - Underdark gith:
http://www.planewalker.com/loz/misc.shtml


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 12, 2004)

The Dakeen for Eden's _Liber Bestarius_ were originally the Githduros, yet another third offshoot of the original race.  _LB_ was still in production when it became clear the Gith races weren't going to be added to the SRD, so Eden very sensibly made some changes.

tsadkiel (who did the original Githduros writeup)


----------



## Ashy (Jul 12, 2004)

And don't forget these fellows, created by yours truly:

http://www.planewalker.com/codex/githilid.shtml


----------

